# things i still need before the season



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

ive been looking for an 8 foot fisher mm2 plow in Rhode Island and i need it installed because i do not have any mounts or wiring if you have the plow or mounts and you are close pm me 
backup lights. i may buy the backup buddy. and i also want to put some work lights on my back rack id love to know which ones you use and recommend. 
a strobe light for the back rack 
driveway stakes
fluid film 
snow blower serviced 
weight box to hold weight and weight to put in it
and i need some clients ha

this will be my first year using my truck and any other advice or things i should buy or help will be greatly appreciated just don't be negatie


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Well, not trying to be negative here, but you may be a bit late to the party by now. You pretty much just said you have what every other guy has that owns a truck. That is, a truck. You need everything, including clients. Maybe buy a plow and try to hook up with a company as a sub. Don't worry about backup lights and weight box. Just grab a few bags of sand from home depot and buy a usedplow and make money. Everything else can come later.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Therea still plows around here for sale and id love to sub and i know people i could easily work for but i already do 5 driveways and im just 17 years old so im just looking for some spending money and plowing is mainly a hobby


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

You have your own clients and consider it a hobby?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have neoghbors and people in my town i plow with my quad and i do it because i enjoy it


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Was gonna make same comment


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

My advise, although may be considered negative, is stick with the quad. You are not ready to move up to plowing with a truck yet. And its to late to get what you need. Including clients.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I am ready to move up ive been ready ha im tored of using the quad and i have been talking to other clients and im looking to have around 10-15 this season. Im just a kid afterall


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

One of the most important things you need that you didn't mention is insurance. Also a back up plan. Who will service your clients when you are in school, or when you have a breakdown. Just a lot of things you need to think about before expanding.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

10-15 clients? So they dont have anyone lined up yet? Unless they sign a contract with you, would hold very little faith in them.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Im not making up a contract i talked to them theyasked for my services i give them service ring bell when done get money and move on. Im still in school anyways. Im not your trypical 17 year old either ive driven big trucks all my life working construction in the summers with my uncles amd running skid steers and excavators.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I hear ya. I was same way. Worked heavy construction and equipment every summer from when i was 14. I think we are all just saying to have a better plan then some possible job leads, before you dump money into a plow.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

So what we have is:

Kid with truck
Atv
Snow Blower
Still no plow 3 weeks before the season
No insurance 
All clients secured by a handshake


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Ive got people ive been plowing since 08 never had problems


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

So who cares im just a kid im not an idiot looking into snow plow insurance if i really need it and i can get a plow tomorro if i wamted too jist looking for a good one a good deal


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Even though he says he's not a typical teenager, he is. Comes on here ask for advice but he already knows more than we do. Scuba Steve, good luck to you sir.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for the help and great advice master plow king


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

I think this kid is getting a bad rap, give him a chance! We all started somewhere and somehow, this young man came on the site to get advice from people he respects, professionals in the snow business. 

I would look into the white night systems on Ebay, very bright and easy to install. 

As far as weight goes, sand bags are easy or you could build a wooden box to sit behind the wheel wells. You should have at least a 2x4 behind wells to hold the bags in place.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

unhcp;1514569 said:


> I think this kid is getting a bad rap, give him a chance! We all started somewhere and somehow, this young man came on the site to get advice from people he respects, professionals in the snow business.


We'll he's getting a bad rap because he's informing the snow professionals on this board how he's going to go and show us how it's done and what he's got going for himself. Which seems like a lot of things minus the ability to complete the job given his current equipment. He doesn't really want to listen to anything posted on here, he's set in his ways and that makes us wrong trying to throw reality into the picture. We all started somewhere, but there is a lot of ways to start and I don't think this is one of the better ways.


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

If you don't own anything of real value, and are still technically a CHILD, the insurance issue may not be as significant as a pro. Basically, if you eff up and get sued by your customer, and lose, the worst that can happen is you lose everything you own (i.e., registered, cars, snowmobiles, house). If OP doesn't own anything (which would be typical of a teenager), then OP doesn't stand to lose much.

Once 18 though, you have to start considering the cost of an unpaid judgement, i.e., in terms of CREDIT WORTHINESS, etc.

MY SUGGESTION FOR OP:
5 clients = shovel.
10-15 = 4-wheeler or snowblower.

You don't need a truck plow. I would consider that a frivolty/toy given your intended use.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ScubaSteve728;1514170 said:


> ive been looking for an 8 foot fisher mm2 plow in Rhode Island and i need it installed because i do not have any mounts or wiring if you have the plow or mounts and you are close pm me
> backup lights. i may buy the backup buddy. and i also want to put some work lights on my back rack id love to know which ones you use and recommend.
> a strobe light for the back rack
> driveway stakes
> ...


PM - brad96z28

He's in Taunton Mass and usually has everything you'll need for a plow setup. He has some great deals so you should be good to go.

As for Strobe Light - Go on ebay, type in "Whelen" or "Edge" and you should find some surplus auctions with some Mini Edge Bars for around $150-$200.

Snowblower service - change the air filter, change the oil, change the spark plug - do it in your driveway so you understand the thing better in case of failure.

Weight box is simple = sand bags against your tailgate and a few pieces of wood to keep it there.

back up lights - cheap and simple solution is using 2 rubber tractor spot lamps from Tractor Supply/Lowes. Mount them under your bumper, wire them into a simple relay and tap your reverse lights (run a fused power line to the relay for power).

All in all you should be good to go for around $3,000. Have fun


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

EBay for a light such as a mini justice you mat get for less then $400 which is a super deal. I'm in ri also and seen mm2 for around $2000 complete and Ford setup are all over and pretty cheap. Look on CL everyday a couple times.


----------



## Norsky (Apr 12, 2012)

Mark13;1514593 said:


> We'll he's getting a bad rap because he's informing the snow professionals on this board how he's going to go and show us how it's done and what he's got going for himself. Which seems like a lot of things minus the ability to complete the job given his current equipment. He doesn't really want to listen to anything posted on here, he's set in his ways and that makes us wrong trying to throw reality into the picture. We all started somewhere, but there is a lot of ways to start and I don't think this is one of the better ways.


totally agree and he summed it up by saying " i'am just a kid after all"


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

durafish;1514641 said:


> EBay for a light such as a mini justice you mat get for less then $400 which is a super deal. I'm in ri also and seen mm2 for around $2000 complete and Ford setup are all over and pretty cheap. Look on CL everyday a couple times.


ive seen and commented on your videos


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

ScubaSteve728;1515574 said:


> ive seen and commented on your videos


sure you got the right person? i dont have nay videos up lol.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

durafish;1515575 said:


> sure you got the right person? i dont have nay videos up lol.


yeah i know i am ha i have the same youtube name made a few years ago when i was a kid ha


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

but i dont have any videos anywhere ...


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

oh must be some other guy with black d maxx


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

yup not me although i hope to have some videos up this winter with both the duramax


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

sweet you should do a walk around before the first storm


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

guess i learned my lesson on here about putting up posts up on here 
here are some things i have learned from this post 
1 people aren't very nice on here
2 people judge and think they know your situation
3 people gang up on you
4 don't ask for help or advice from the "professionals" on here they are just trying to keep the competition down


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

is that directed towards me?


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

you durafish are a nice guy and you helped me im just saying to others


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Oh ok just wanted to makeing sure. Yea some people on here wouldn't be missed if they never came back on.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

durafish;1515626 said:


> Oh ok just wanted to makeing sure. Yea some people on here wouldn't be missed if they never came back on.


much agreed


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ScubaSteve728;1515599 said:


> guess i learned my lesson on here about putting up posts up on here
> here are some things i have learned from this post
> 1 people aren't very nice on here
> 2 people judge and think they know your situation
> ...


If this forum isn't for you then there's plenty of others online that are free to join. One that you may find to be a better fit that's got a broad range of topics is Pirate4x4, their very knowledgeable and open to new members, especially people like you.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

Mark13;1515750 said:


> Pirate4x4, their very knowledgeable and open to new members, especially people like you.


:laughing:


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Mark13;1515750 said:


> If this forum isn't for you then there's plenty of others online that are free to join. One that you may find to be a better fit that's got a broad range of topics is Pirate4x4, their very knowledgeable and open to new members, especially people like you.


typical volunteer firefighter ******* judging from your profile picture right?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ScubaSteve728;1515760 said:


> typical volunteer firefighter ******* judging from your profile picture right?


I'm not on a fire department. I'm a farmer who happens to plow snow when there's nothing else to do in the winter.

If you'd really like to know about the picture I'll tell you. I've gone to school for all the fire department and emt stuff and decided it wasn't for me. I am certified Emt-B and Fire Fighter 2, I took the classes for Fire Fighter 3 but never the tests as I lost interest. I spent 7 months on a full time department before stepping down because my heart just wasn't in it. The man standing next to me in the photo is my dad. He is in his 34th year as a full time fire fighter, he's a Captain for an ISO Class 1 department that is next to Chicago. He's also an instructor for the state of Illinois, several colleges, and other academy's.

I'd suggest before you start classifying someone as a stuck up volunteer fire fighter who thinks his ***** don't stink from some podunk little town you know the facts. I hope you treat others around you with more respect, especially those who may be saving you or a loved one some day.

Just because something isn't going the way you hoped you don't have to start fighting dirty, be a man and stand up about it. Realize the mistakes, use them as an opportunity to further yourself and move on. Life isn't fair but only you can make the best of it.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

you judged me so i judged you


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

ScubaSteve728;1515599 said:


> guess i learned my lesson on here about putting up posts up on here
> here are some things i have learned from this post
> 1 people aren't very nice on here
> 2 people judge and think they know your situation
> ...


Did you not read my post?


----------



## dieseltech (Sep 7, 2011)

Typical teenager...comes here with a question and when he recieves an answer he doesnt like, it seems to turn out this way. Its your tone bud...im sorry and i dont mean to be a negative nancy but you have that know it all attitude without even realizing it. We have all been there at one point but you must realize when you are coming off that way. Take it for what its worth


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

I never asked if i should get a plow or not... Im getting one installed this week for 3 grand all my my hard earned money.


----------

